# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما أفضل شرح على متن (أخصر المختصرات) و متن (التسهيل للبعلي)؟

## ناصر السنة وقامع البدعة

ما هو أفضل شرح على متن ( أخصر المختصرات ) و متن ( التسهيل للبعلي ) ؟ وبارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعلم أخي الفاضل أن هذه المتون لم يشتغل بها العلماء فكن معهم ولكن سأذكر لك ما هي أفضل الشروح المعاصرة .
أخصر المختصرات شرح د/محمد باجابر صوتي وشرح مذهبي دقيق ورائع جدا وأثنى مشائخ القصيم عليه وأنا سمعت بأذني هذه لأني أدرس في القصيم ويأخذ معك شهرين تقريبا وأعرف أحد الإخوة الذين هم معي في الطلب في شهر واحد والآن لهم دروس في قرى القصيم الكلام قبل سنتين تقريباوشرح الشيخ ابن جبرين لكن لاينفعك في هذه المرحلة .
التسهيل وأفضل شرح له من عالم متفنن متقن وللأسف لاأحد يعرفه وهو في خب القبر ببريدة الشيخ العلامة عبدالله الفوزان واسم الكتاب فقه الدليل والطبعة الثانية أفضل من الطبعة الأولى كما أخبرني الشيخ بنفسه عندما كنت في مسجده قبل شهرين تقريبا .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أعلم أخي الفاضل أن هذه المتون لم يشتغل بها العلماء فكن معهم ولكن سأذكر لك ما هي أفضل الشروح المعاصرة .
>  .


 
أخى الكريم
ماذا تقصد بهذا الكلام؟!!!!!!

وبالمناسبه 
هل كتب الشيخ عبد الله الفوزان تباع فى مصر؟

دمت بخير

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

> أخى الكريم
> ماذا تقصد بهذا الكلام؟!!!!!!
> 
> وبالمناسبه 
> هل كتب الشيخ عبد الله الفوزان تباع فى مصر؟
> 
> دمت بخير


أقصد حفظك الله عزوجل أن علماء السعودية بخاصة أنهم يهتمون بزاد المستقنع فالأولى للحنبلي الآن أن يبدأ بالزاد لأنه مخدوم وهكذا قال لي عالمان من نجد مثل هذا الكلام عندما قلت لهما قبل أربع سنين تقريبا أن يشرحا لنا عمدة الطالب فقال لي هذا وذكر من المتون أخصر المختصرات والتسهيل .
 وكتب الشيخ عبدالله إذ لم تكن موجودة في مصر فهي موجودة على موقعه ولكن للأسف الطبعة الأولى ولكنها جيدة والثانية أفضل كما ذكرت .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> أقصد حفظك الله عزوجل أن علماء السعودية بخاصة أنهم يهتمون بزاد المستقنع فالأولى للحنبلي الآن أن يبدأ بالزاد لأنه مخدوم وهكذا قال لي عالمان من نجد مثل هذا الكلام عندما قلت لهما قبل أربع سنين تقريبا أن يشرحا لنا عمدة الطالب فقال لي هذا وذكر من المتون أخصر المختصرات والتسهيل .
> وكتب الشيخ عبدالله إذ لم تكن موجودة في مصر فهي موجودة على موقعه ولكن للأسف الطبعة الأولى ولكنها جيدة والثانية أفضل كما ذكرت .


 
شكرا على اهتمامك وأدبك أخى الفاضل
ما تقصده خطر ببالى 
ولكن أحببت أن أتأكد ليكون سؤالى التالى فى محله
هل ترى أن يتجاوز المبتدىء من أمثالى دراسة أخصر المختصرات ليبدأ مباشرة فى حفظ الزاد ودراسة شروحه لأنه المعتمد فى الحفظ عند أغلب متأخرى الحنابله؟
_هذا بالطبع ان كان عنده حس فقهى _وقرأ فى الملخص الفقهى قبل ذلك.

بالمناسبه
أخصر المختصرات ممتع وشرح باجابر_حفظه الله_ جعله أمتع.

----------


## ناصر السنة وقامع البدعة

بارك الله فيك أخي أباياسر ولكني أريد شروح المتقدمين ؟
 أما قولك أن هذه المتون لم يشتغل بها العلماء فكن معهم ( فأقول لك إن هذه المتون شرحها جملة من العلماء المعاصرين أمثال الشيخ العلامة عبدالله بن جبرين رحمة الله تعالى والشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان والشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبدالله الفوزان وغيرهم )

----------


## عبدُ الله الحُسيني

قلتَ - أحسن الله إليك - : 



> أقصد حفظك الله عزوجل أن علماء السعودية بخاصة أنهم يهتمون بزاد المستقنع فالأولى للحنبلي الآن أن يبدأ بالزاد لأنه مخدوم


++ لست أنصح لمنْ هو خارج الديار السعودية أن يتفقه على (المذهب الحنبلي) ، للتعددية المَذهبيّة فقط ، و المذهب المالكي مخدوم خدمةً جيّدة ، و باقي المذاهب كذلكَ ، تصدير المذهب الحنبلي إلى باقي البلادِ الإسلاميّة ليسَ نصحاً حقيقياً ، بل لتعدد سبل الملَكة الفقهيّة و التنظير الفقهي يتوجب علينا فعل عكس ذلك .
++ للحقيقة : لولا ابن عقيل و ابن تيمية و ابن القيم و علماء الديار السعودية و بعض الدماشقة لكان المذهب الحنبلي في عِداد الأموات ، و باقي المذاهب أكثر نضجاً في تاريخ الفقه المذهبي .
++ ننصح بكُتب محمد أبو زهرة : (أبو حنيفة) و (الإمام مالِك) و (الشافعي) و (أحمد بن حنبل) و (ابن تيمية) و (ابن حزم) و (الإمام زيد) فهيَ موسوعات تاريخية بحقّ .
و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آلهِ و صحبهِ و سلم .

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

> بارك الله فيك أخي أباياسر ولكني أريد شروح المتقدمين ؟
>  أما قولك أن هذه المتون لم يشتغل بها العلماء فكن معهم ( فأقول لك إن هذه المتون شرحها جملة من العلماء المعاصرين أمثال الشيخ العلامة عبدالله بن جبرين رحمة الله تعالى والشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان والشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبدالله الفوزان وغيرهم )


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم أن تكون مثل اسمك سلفي(ابتسامة)  وأنت حكمت عليه أنه لم يخدم هذا معيار العلماء هل أحد خدمه من المتقدمين كل الذي ذكرته متأخرون أما أخصر المختصرات فعليه حاشية ابن بدران وشرح اسمه كشف المخدرات هذا مايحضرني .
أما التسهيل خرج إلى عالم المطبوعات تقريبا 1414 كما ذكره شيخنا العلامة عبدالله الفوزان في كتابه*ولاأعلم عليه شرح مطبوع قط .

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فائدة لمن صعب عليه الزاد فعليه بعمدة الطالب للبهوتي فإنه مفيد جدا جدا جدا ويشبه الزاد في العبارة حتى تؤمن أنه قد اختصر من الزاد من شدة مايشبهه وقد أثنى عليه شيخنا فقيه القصيم بلا منازع خالد بن علي المشيقح عدة مرات وسمعته كثيرا مرة في منزلي بينبع ومرة في بريدة ومرات عدة وأيضا الشيخ الفاضل الحنبلي بل المرجع في الحجاز عبدالمحسن المنيف واتصلت عليه هاتفيا وأبشركم عندي مشروع على العمدة أسأل الله عز وجل أن يتمه .
أفضل شروح /
هداية الراغب لــ ابن قائد النجدي المحقق المدقق فقط وعليه تهذيب لشيخ البسام .
وشرح شيخنا الفقيه خالد بن علي المشيقح ومفرغ بخط اليد عند أحد زملائي وكتبه على الوورد أخونا العزيز أبو عبدالله محمد الشنو ووصل إلى البيوع وأسأل الله القدير أن يتمه .
وفق الله الجميع .*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أخصر المختصرات له شرح قديم مطبوع.
وهو كتاب: كشف المخدَّرات شرح أخصر المختصرات للبعلي المتوفى سنة 1192 هـ.
وعندي طبعةٌ له من منشورات المؤسسة السعيدية بالرياض عام 1981 م.

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> أقصد حفظك الله عزوجل أن علماء السعودية بخاصة أنهم يهتمون بزاد المستقنع فالأولى للحنبلي الآن أن يبدأ بالزاد لأنه مخدوم وهكذا قال لي عالمان من نجد مثل هذا الكلام عندما قلت لهما قبل أربع سنين تقريبا أن يشرحا لنا عمدة الطالب فقال لي هذا وذكر من المتون أخصر المختصرات والتسهيل .
> وكتب الشيخ عبدالله إذ لم تكن موجودة في مصر فهي موجودة على موقعه ولكن للأسف الطبعة الأولى ولكنها جيدة والثانية أفضل كما ذكرت .


 
شكرا على اهتمامك وأدبك أخى الفاضل
ما تقصده خطر ببالى 
ولكن أحببت أن أتأكد ليكون سؤالى التالى فى محله
هل ترى أن يتجاوز المبتدىء من أمثالى دراسة أخصر المختصرات ليبدأ مباشرة فى حفظ الزاد ودراسة شروحه لأنه المعتمد فى الحفظ عند أغلب متأخرى الحنابله؟
_هذا بالطبع ان كان عنده حس فقهى _وقرأ فى الملخص الفقهى قبل ذلك.

بالمناسبه
أخصر المختصرات ممتع وشرح باجابر_حفظه الله_ جعله أمتع.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم في كتابه النافع المفيد "الدليل إلى المتون العلمية":


*5 ـ أخصر المختصرات،* *تأليف العلامة الفقيه شمس الدين محمد بن بدر الدين بن عبد القادر البلباني الدمشقي المتوفي سنة (1082هـ) رحمه الله تعالى.**اختصره من كتابه " كافي المبتدي " في نحونصفه وسماه " أخصر المختصرات " لأنه لم يقف على أخصر منه جامع لمسائله في فقه الحنابلة.*

*طبعاته:*
*طبع عدة مرات منها:*
*1 ـ في مطبعة الترقي الماجدية في مكة المكرمة سنة (1332هـ) في (40) صفحة.*

*2 ـ في دمشق سنة (1339هـ) بتعليق الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران رحمه الله تعالى.*

*3 ـ في المطبعة السلفية بمصر سنة (1370هـ) بعناية الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله تعالى ، أثبت تعليقات الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران على الطبعة الأولى ،وحذف مايحسن الاستغناء عنه منها للطلبة الناشئين كما ذكر ذلك في المقدمة.*
*4 ـ طبعة مكتبة النهضة العلمية في مكة المكرمة سنة (1383هـ) بعناية الشيخ عمر عبد الجبار رحمه الله تعالى.*
*5 ـ طبعة دار البشائر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع في بيروت سنة (1416هـ) بتحقيق وتعليق الشيخ محمد بن ناصر العجمي ، ومعه حاشية الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران رحمه الله تعالى.*
*شروحه:*
*شرح هذا المتن بعدة شروح منها:ـ*
*1 ـ " كشف المخدرات والرياض المزهرات شرح أخصر المختصرت " ، تأليف الشيخ زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أحمد البعلي ثم الدمشقي المتوفي سنة (1192هـ) رحمه الله تعالى.*
*طبع في المطبعة السلفية في مصر دون تاريخ ، ألفه سنة (1138هـ).*
*أصل الكتاب كما تقدم " كافي المبتدي " للمؤلف وقد طبع في المطبعة السلفية في مصر ، وقد شرحه شقيق صاحب الشرح المذكور أحمد بن عبدالله بن أحمد البعلي المتوفي سنة (1189هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ،وقد طبع في المطبعة السلفية في مصر دون تاريخ في مجلد ،واسم الشرح المذكور " الروض الندي شرح كافي المبتدي ".*
*2 ـ " الفوائد المنتخبات في شرح أخصر المختصرات " للشيخ عثمان ابن عبد الله بن جمعة بن جامع بن عبيد بن عبد ربه الأنصاري الخزرجي النجدي المتوفي سنة (1240هـ) رحمه الله تعالى.*
*يوجد مخطوطاً في مكتبة الموسوعة الفقهية بالكويت برقم (39) في (375) ورقة ، يعمل على تحقيقه لنيل درجة الدكتوراة من المعهد العالي للقضاء: الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ، والشيخ عبد الله بن محمد البشر.*
*3 ـ حاشية العلامة الشيخ عبد القادر بن أحمد بن بدران المتوفي سنة (1346هـ) رحمه الله تعالى.*
*طبعت في دمشق سنة (1339هـ) وفي مصر سنة (1370هـ) وفي بيروت سنة (1416هـ) كما هو مبين في طبعات المتن.*
*الشروح المسجلة:*

*1 ـ شرح فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين، قسم العبادات بن (20) شريطاً.*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وأوصي الإخوة السائلين عن المتون العملية في الفقه وغيره وشروحها وخدماتها بالنظر في كتاب الشيخ ابن قاسم المتقدم ذكره آنفًا فهو مفيد في هذا الباب جدًا.
وهو مدرج في كتب المكتبة الشاملة.



> المذهب المالكي مخدوم خدمةً جيّدة .


ولكن خدمته الجيدة لا أظنها تصل إلى خدمة المذهب الحنبلي أوالشافعي.

----------


## عبدُ الله الحُسيني

باركَ الله فيك ..



> ولكن خدمته الجيدة لا أظنها تصل إلى خدمة المذهب الحنبلي أوالشافعي.


( علميّاً ظُنَّ هذا " المغارِبة في التحرير الفقهي أجود منّا نحنُ المشارقة " ) (طِباعيّاً صدقتَ) !!
++ و معَ ذلك فموضوع تصدير المذهب لهُ آثارهُ ، و هوَ أصلُ قضيّتِنا ، و شُكراً على تفاعُلِكَ .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وفيك بارك الله .



> ( علميّاً ظُنَّ هذا " المغارِبة في التحرير الفقهي أجود منّا نحنُ المشارقة ") (طِباعيّاً صدقتَ) !!


ما قصدت الجانب الطباعي.. وهو ليس معتبرا من جهة الثروة الفقهية التي نتكلم عنها.
ولكن هل تقصد بالعلمية كثرة المتون والشروح والحواشي.
أوالتفريعات.
أوالخدمة كالتخريجات ونحوها.
وما مقصودك بالتحرير الفقهي؟
عندي كتب المذاهب كلها ، وقد اشتغلت عليها فترة غير قصيرة، ولم أصل إلى مثل هذه النتيجة التي ذكرتها في "العلمية".

----------


## عبدُ الله الحُسيني

> كثرة المتون والشروح والحواشي.


هذه لها أثر ، لكنها ليستْ بالمؤثر البليغ ، فالقضيّة بالتخريجات و التفريعاتْ ، و التأصيل الفقهي ، و حتى من ناحية الانتشار ، و أصل المذهب الحنبلي أنهُ مذهب حديثي ، و لذلكَ يُتّهم بالظاهريّة ، كما هو معلوم ، و هذا يُنبئ عن ضعف في أصول الفقه .
++ قدْ يكون كلامي السابق كُله خطأ ، لكنهُ لا يؤثر على موضوع التصدير الفقهي . 
++ أعني بالضعف العام ، و ليسَ ضعف الأعيان .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك..
بالنسبة لكثرة المتون والشروح (مطبوعا ومخطوطا ومفقودا) فليس المذهب المالكي مخدومًا أكثر من الحنبلي أوالشافعي في هذا الجانب، أما الحنفي فقد!
وأما التخريج والتفريع والتأصيل الفقهي و.. فأين هو في كتب المالكية.. اعددها لي من 5 قرون.
يدور غالبها حول متن خليل المرابط وفك مغاليقه أوغيره.

ثم أين المغاربة من فقه مالك (وغيره) في القرون المتأخرة من جهة ما ذكرته..
كثير من كتب المتفقه متونًا وشروحا وتحشية هي للمشارقة (إن عددنا أهل مصر منهم، وهم كذلك) لا المغاربة (حتى المالكية منهم).
وما فهمت مقصودك بالتصدير الفقهي.

----------


## عبدُ الله الحُسيني

أحسنتَ و وُفقتَ ..



> بالنسبة لكثرة المتون والشروح (مطبوعا ومخطوطا ومفقودا) فليس المذهب المالكي مخدومًا أكثر من الحنبلي أوالشافعي في هذا الجانب، أما الحنفي فقد!


ما قصدتُه أنَّ المذهب المالكي يصل إلى الحنبلي ، لكنهما لا يبلغان الحَنفي .



> وأما التخريج والتفريع والتأصيل الفقهي و.. فأين هو في كتب المالكية.. اعددها لي من 5 قرون.
> يدور غالبها حول متن خليل المرابط وفك مغاليقه أوغيره.
> ثم أين المغاربة من فقه مالك (وغيره) في القرون المتأخرة من جهة ما ذكرته..


الشناقطة هُم من يدور حولَ مختصر خليل و شرحهِ و نظمه و تحشية على تحشية ، و في هذه خدمة تكفي عنِ الزاد و الأخصر و المنتهى .
و أينَ : 
- متنُ المرشد المعين ، و شروحه ؟ 
- متنُ الرسالة ، و شروحه الكثيرة ؟ 
++ و لا تنسى مسألةَ أصولِ الفقه فلها بالغُ الأثر .
++ لم أُقارن ذلك بتدقيق مِن تتبع الشروح و المختصرات ، لكنهُ متابعة لتاريخ الفقهي المذهبي الذي أنبأ عن ذلكَ .
++ معنى التصدير الفقهي : هو أن يتعلّم طالب من بلد مذهبهم مالكي - مثلاً - على الفقهِ الحنبلي ، ففي ذلكَ أضرارٌ بالغة ، أعادنا اللهُ - حقيقةً - إلى فقهِ الحديث .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

المتون التي ذكرتها (الرسالة..) شروحها كشروح خليل، فتح مغاليق وتحشية.. فرجعنا إلى الدوران حول متن بعينه.. فهي ليست في التفريعات والتأصيل و..و... أحسن حالا من كتب فقه الحنابلة المتأخرين.
وهذا ليس انتقاصًا للشأن ولكنه مقارنة فقط.

أما التصدير الفقهي لمذهب غير المالكية إلى أهل مصر إن كان المقصود به في مصر فليس (في علمي القاصر) في مصر مذهب بعينه (مصدَّر) عندهم غير الحنفي (ولكن رسميا فقط).. وانظر إلى ما ألمحتُ لك به في قضية كتب الفقه المتأخرة جلها لحنابلة وشافعية ومالكية مصر.

أما أصول الفقه.. فانظر إلى تراث الحنابلة فيه، في كتاب الشيخ بكر على الأقل.. فالأثر البالغ موجود أيضًا.

كلامي السابق كله أكتبه عن ممارسة لكتب هؤلاء الأئمة، بما يسمى بالفقه المقارن أوفقه الخلاف.

تنبيه.. كثير من خدمات مختصر خليل للفقهاء المصريين لا الشناقطة,, إلا إن كنت تقصد طلابه اليوم.

----------


## عبدُ الله الحُسيني

باركَ الله ُ فيك ..



> المتون التي ذكرتها (الرسالة..) شروحها كشروح خليل، فتح مغاليق وتحشية.. فرجعنا إلى الدوران حول متن بعينه.. فهي ليست في التفريعات والتأصيل و..و... أحسن حالا من كتب فقه الحنابلة المتأخرين.


متنُ الرسالة و مُتخصر خليل لكلٍ منهما روحه ، و لكل شرحٍ عليهما روحه ، ففي المقارنة بين الشروح لا دَوران ، فما الفرق بينَ شرح العُثيمين و شرح الفوزان على الزاد ؟ .. ( ( إنهما واحد ، فوصفهما بالدَوران هنا أقوى ) ) .



> وهذا ليس انتقاصًا للشأن ولكنه مقارنة فقط.


لم يَكن الانتقاص في المقارنات في البال ، و قد يكون الفارق بينهما - أي المذهبين - دقيقٌ جداً ، و نحنُ نتمحّل .



> أما أصول الفقه.. فانظر إلى تراث الحنابلة فيه، في كتاب الشيخ بكر على الأقل.. فالأثر البالغ موجود أيضًا.


القضيّة ليست سَرد أسماء ، فمن المعلوم أنَّ الأصول للشافعيّة و الحنفيّة ، و بعدهما المالكيّة ثُم الحنابلة .



> تنبيه.. كثير من خدمات مختصر خليل للفقهاء المصريين لا الشناقطة,, إلا إن كنت تقصد طلابه اليوم.


نعم صدقتَ ..
++ عندَ المقارنة يجب النظر إلى التسلسل التاريخي الكامل ، و ليس تراث المتقدمين في مذهب في نقض المتأخرين في مذهبٍ آخر ، فنحنُ نعلم أنَّ المتقدمين من كل المذاهب أفضل من المتأخرين في عمومهِ لا أعيانه .

----------


## بشبشي

إخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يوجد شرح مختصر لمتن أخصر المختصرات شرحه معالي الشيخ سعد الشثري حفظه الله في جامع القدس بمدينة الرياض، والشرح تم تفريغه وأقوم الآن بإخراجه للطباعة.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## الحارث

> قلتَ - أحسن الله إليك - : 
> 
> ++ لست أنصح لمنْ هو خارج الديار السعودية أن يتفقه على (المذهب الحنبلي) ، للتعددية المَذهبيّة فقط ، و المذهب المالكي مخدوم خدمةً جيّدة ، و باقي المذاهب كذلكَ ، تصدير المذهب الحنبلي إلى باقي البلادِ الإسلاميّة ليسَ نصحاً حقيقياً ، بل لتعدد سبل الملَكة الفقهيّة و التنظير الفقهي يتوجب علينا فعل عكس ذلك .
> ++ للحقيقة : لولا ابن عقيل و ابن تيمية و ابن القيم و علماء الديار السعودية و بعض الدماشقة لكان المذهب الحنبلي في عِداد الأموات ، و باقي المذاهب أكثر نضجاً في تاريخ الفقه المذهبي .
> ++ ننصح بكُتب محمد أبو زهرة : (أبو حنيفة) و (الإمام مالِك) و (الشافعي) و (أحمد بن حنبل) و (ابن تيمية) و (ابن حزم) و (الإمام زيد) فهيَ موسوعات تاريخية بحقّ .
> و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آلهِ و صحبهِ و سلم .


أخي الحسيني بارك الله فيك
كلامك الذي ذكرت ماهو إلا مجازفة منك 
نعم مجازفة فيبدو أنك لم تدرس تاريخ المذاهب الفقهية جيدا
وإنما قرأت لبعض من ألف في ذلك ممن أخذوا معلوماتهم من عموميات لا تستند إلى التحقيق العلمي

وتركز على ضرورة تتبع التاريخ والتاريخ خير دليل على نقض دعواك
من قال بأن مذهب الإمام أحمد لولا ابن عقيل وابن تيمية كماتقول وغيرهما لمات
ما هذا الكلام أصلحك الله
إن كان انتشار المذهب الحنبلي محدودا في مناطق معينة فلا يعني موته

وقد اندرست مذاهب كثير من الفقهاء وبقي منها ما شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى قيامها
ومنها مذهب أحمد رحمه الله ورضي عنه
وذلك لأنه مذهب قائم على أصول فقهية وإن لم يصرح بها الإمام
ولكن هنا يأتي دور الأصحاب في استقراء فتاوى الإمام ومسائله ويلاحظون المنحى العام في اجتهاده
وقد كانت خدمة المذهب الحنبلي مبكرة 
ولعل مختصر الإمام الخرقي رحمه الله خير مثال على جمعه مسائل الإمام الفقهية
وبني على هذا المختصر أعظم كتب الفقه وهو شرحه للإمام الفقيه الأصولي الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله المسمى بالمغني
فالمغني يغني
ولعلك أخي الحسيني تعلم من قال
لم تطب نفسي بالفتوى حتى اقتنيت المغني والمحلى

نعم كان لأئمة الحنابلة أثرهم في إثراء المذهب
ومنهم آل تيمية رحمهم الله وغيرهم ممن جاء بعدهم

بل إن المنصف ليعلم أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لم يقتصر أثره على مذهبه بل تعداه إلى مذاهب المسلمين كلها
ولعل مجيئه في القرن السابع الثامن ليشحذ همم المذاهب الأخرى لتنقح مذاهبها وتحققها فقد كان له رحمه الله المعرفة الفائقة في دقائق مسائلهم وأصول مذاهبهم

هدانا الله وإياك سواء السبيل

----------


## الحارث

> هذه لها أثر ، لكنها ليستْ بالمؤثر البليغ ، فالقضيّة بالتخريجات و التفريعاتْ ، و التأصيل الفقهي ، و حتى من ناحية الانتشار ، و أصل المذهب الحنبلي أنهُ مذهب حديثي ، و لذلكَ يُتّهم بالظاهريّة ، كما هو معلوم ، و هذا يُنبئ عن ضعف في أصول الفقه .
> ++ قدْ يكون كلامي السابق كُله خطأ ، لكنهُ لا يؤثر على موضوع التصدير الفقهي . 
> ++ أعني بالضعف العام ، و ليسَ ضعف الأعيان .


أخي أصلحك الله
ماهذا القول الذي تتفوه به
مذهب حديثي!
ماذا تقصد
أوليس كل مذاهب المسلمين الفقهية إنما تعتمد الكتاب والسنة في فقهها
بل إن المذهب المالكي يقرر أصوليوه بأن الكتاب والسنة في درجة واحدة
وأكثر من أفاض في بيان هذا الأمر الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى في الموافقات

أم أنك تدندن - و لا أحسبك كذلك إن شاء الله - على لمز مذهب الإمام أحمد بأنه ليس من الفقه في شيء وإنما هو مجرد روايات أحاديث وإن كانت ضعيفة لما يعرض من مسائل الفقه!

أخي الكريم إن العلم إنما هو علم الوحيين
الكتاب والسنة

ولا يخفى عليك الإمام الذي قال
كل العلوم سوى القران مشغلة
إلا الحديث وعلم الفقه في الدين

العلم ما كان فيه قال حدثنا
وما سوى ذاك وسواس الشياطين

واعلم أخي الحسيني أن هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء
أن يكون الحنابلة أسعد الناس  بالحديث

هدانا الله وإياكم سواء السبيل

----------


## الحارث

> ما هو أفضل شرح على متن ( أخصر المختصرات ) و متن ( التسهيل للبعلي ) ؟ وبارك الله في الجميع .


 
أخي الحبيب بارك لله فيك
عليك بما هو موجود ومتوافر

وعليه
فابدأ بمنهج السالكين للشيخ السعدي تمهيدا
ثم أخصر المختصرات وشرحه كشف المخدرات
ولا تكثر من شروح الكتاب شرح واحد يكفيه فإذا استمعت إلى شرح صوتي فخير وبركة

وإن كان  لك نفس في الطلب

انتقل لأصل أختصر المختصرات بشرحه
الروض الندي شرح كافي المبتدي
فيه خير كثير

وهداية الراغب شرح عمدة الطالب

ودليل الطالب بشرحه نيل المآرب فقهيا و منار السبيل للثروة الحديثية فيه

عندها يسهل عليك الزاد

واقرأ لابن بدران في المدخل ستجد ما يقر عينك بإذن الله تعالى
وفقك الله تعالى

وإن كنت من بلد غير متذهب بالحنبلي فعليك أن تتعرف مذهب بلدك
فربما يكفيك اللباب شرح الكتاب في الفقه الحنفي
أو حاشية العدوي على شرح الرسالة في الفقه المالكي
أو الاقناع في حل ألفاظ أبي شجاع في الفقه الشافعي

ولا يمنعك هذا من التحنبل إن شئت
واستعن بالله
أسأل الله جل وعلا أن يوفقك وطلبة العلم وجميع المسلمين للاجتماع والائتلاف على كتاب الله وسنة نبيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

> إخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يوجد شرح مختصر لمتن أخصر المختصرات شرحه معالي الشيخ سعد الشثري حفظه الله في جامع القدس بمدينة الرياض، والشرح تم تفريغه وأقوم الآن بإخراجه للطباعة.
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.


هل طُبع ؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> أخصر المختصرات له شرح قديم مطبوع.
> وهو كتاب: كشف المخدَّرات شرح أخصر المختصرات للبعلي المتوفى سنة 1192 هـ.
> وعندي طبعةٌ له من منشورات المؤسسة السعيدية بالرياض عام 1981 م.


يمكن تحميله من هنا 

ظ…طµظˆط±ط§ط? ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ†ط¬ط¯ظ? - ط§ظ„ظƒط?ط¨ - ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط¯ط±ط§  ط? ظˆط§ظ„ط±ظ?ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط²ظ‡ط±ط  ط? ظ„ط´ط±ط* ط£ط®طµط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط?طµط±  §ط? - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ظ„ظ? ط§ظ„ط*ظ†ط¨ظ„ظ? طŒ ط? ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط¨ظ† ظ†ط§ط




> وأوصي الإخوة السائلين عن المتون العملية في  الفقه وغيره وشروحها وخدماتها بالنظر في كتاب الشيخ ابن قاسم المتقدم ذكره  آنفًا فهو مفيد في هذا الباب جدًا.
> وهو مدرج في كتب المكتبة الشاملة.


أرجو ذكر اسم كتاب ابن قاسم ووضع رابط له

----------


## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

هل هناك نسخة مصـورة من شرح الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله ورفعه في عليين المسمى الدرر المبتكرات شرح أخصر المختصرات؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> هل هناك نسخة مصـورة من شرح الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله ورفعه في عليين المسمى الدرر المبتكرات شرح أخصر المختصرات؟


اذكر اسم المحقق - إن وُجِد - ودار النشر ورقم الطبعة لعل الأخ عبد الرحمن النجدي يقوم بتصوير النسخة فهو الذي - بفضل الله - صوّر لنا كشف المخدرات والرياض المزهرات الموضوع رابطه بالأعلى

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

*شرح أخصر المختصرات دكتور محمد بن أحمد باجابر*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...634776535F6604

حاشية ابن بدران على أخصر المختصرات (روعة ومفيدة جداً للمبتدئ وفيها مقدمة طيبة في أصول الفقه) 
من الرابط التالي 
أخصر المختصرات في الفقه علي مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - المكتبة الوقفية للكتب المصورة PDF

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

للتذكير والفائدة

----------

